# "Mulle äiti Ana naputti vuosikaudet"



## Opossumi

Tervehdys,

 I found this sentence in a book and I'm lost with i's meaning. " Mulle äiti Ana naputti vuosikaudet, ihan ku olisin ollut Serjozan isoveli tai jotain, kun ei sen isästäkään ollut mihinkään. "

I understand the end of the sentence, " as if I would have been Seriozan older brother or something, because his own father was not around" but the beginning is not clear to me. 

Maybe naputtaa in this context goes for "to nag" but what about naputti vuosikaudet? " to nag year after year? " or to nag all the time?

For more clarity, the protagonists are: -1- the narrator, (a boy), -2- Serioza, the narrators best friend and -3- Ana, Seriozas mother ( in this case the narrator calls her " äiti Ana" (ironically I presume.)

Olisin kiitollinen jos joku viitsisi auttaa minua.


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

Opossumi said:


> Maybe naputtaa in this context goes for "to nag" but what about naputti vuosikaudet? " to nag year after year? " or to nag all the time?


I would say it means "to nag year after year"


----------



## Hakro

_"... kun ei sen isästäkään ollut mihinkään."_ The meaning here is "because his own father was good for nothing".

About nagging I agree with Maija.


----------



## Opossumi

Kiitos Maija ja Hakro.


----------

